# optional sights for cw 45



## john800 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a cw 45, and my dad has a cw9, both with standard sights and the way I would naturally line up the sights they both shoot low, has anyone put on night sights or fiber optic sights and had it fix this? 
otherwise I was thinking of miling the front sight and mooving the dot lower. anyone else solve this some how or are you guys not seeing this issue?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you lining up on the dot, or on the top edge of the front sight?

If the sight has a strongly-visible dot, the maker probably assumed that you'd line up on the dot, and calculated front-sight height based upon that.
But if you use the top edge of the front-sight blade, the way most people are trained to do, you'd be shooting low.


----------



## tduinc (Jan 5, 2012)

My P45 (same gun) has meprolights NS ...........I was shooting left sometimes but found it was me..............it is a tack driver..................Handall JR also helped.


----------



## john800 (Dec 31, 2011)

the front sight has a white dot, and the rear sight has a notch with a white post down the center, without thinking or shooting it first I would put the white dot on top of the post. To shoot bulseyes I have to line the bottom of the dot with the top edge of the rear sight leaving quite a gap between the post and the dot. as it is right now the top edge of the rear sight is black, hard to see, although I could paint it. I can shoot small groups if I line them up like i said and let them go low, if i try to line them up to compensate I cant really do it consistantly, its just to big of a gap between the post and the dot, for my liking


----------

